
I'm writing a book about React! - markthethomas
https://ifelse.io/2016/10/15/im-writing-a-book-about-react/
======
markthethomas
I'd love to know if anyone has suggestions/thoughts on what they'd like to see
in this book; the TOC is pretty comprehensive I feel, but would love to know
what else people would be looking for! :)

~~~
tracker1
I'd love to see solid composition examples... I mean there's plenty of work
for beginning react on state, and their event models. But actually covering
some of the composition examples in order to keep components more functional
at the lower levels would be great.

Of course Redux and maybe MobX is probably a given.

